# TDI S-line, Sport and Black edition



## adam1942 (Aug 3, 2009)

I first signed up here in 2009 looking at buying an 8N TT however I saw a Renaultsport Clio 197 and decided to go for that. I then changed to my 350z in 2012. So I've finally came back as I love the look of a white TT TDI.

Its time to change the 350z for another motor. I need something I can throw the dog in the back, something that 
has 4wd and something that's diesel.

The TT TDI seems to make sense (searched around and you can indeed fit dogs in the back even more so with the seats down).

I'm a little confused as to the difference between the TT TDI S-line, Sport and Black edition? Can anyone differentiate between these?

Also can someone confirm what these wheels are? Do you get them with a specific model or do you have to spec them?









I'm looking at a lease deal as I only seem to keep cars for 2-3 years then get rid of them. I've seen a TT TDI Quattro - Black edition for £299 on the Audi website although the deposit is 4k. I've seen others for £320 a month with £1800 deposit which makes it around £1500 cheaper than the Audi lease deal.

Does anyone else lease the TT TDI? If so where did you get it and what type of deals are out there? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Makjac (Oct 9, 2013)

My first thought is that I can only assume you have very small dogs. I have also seen a dog guard available but thought at the time who would put the dog in the back of a TT.
As far as the wheels are concerned they are the standard 19" wheels that come with the Black Edition. I have them on my 2013 TFSi. They are "Dark Titanium" finish and look really smart on my Scuba Blue car and will look nice on the White.

Good Luck!

Mark


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd recommend checking out comparative prices on drivethedeal/orangewheels and a couple of other sites.

Go for a test drive and get yourself known to your local dealer - have a rough idea of what you're looking for. Then when you've decided on a spec get a couple of quotes and head to dealers knowing exactly what you want to pay.

I bought my TFSi on that same audi finance deal but ended up paying £24700 for a £30325 specced car (£2000 from audi finance and the rest from the dealer) so you should be able to put down a far lower deposit than just the representative figure quoted by audi. Always be looking for at least 13% discount on ROTR price as a good place to start - there are lots of different factors affecting how much discount a dealer can give, some say going in at the end of a month can be pretty helpful.

Good luck mate!


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Also use carwow.co.uk - easy online service.
I used this then took lowest offer to local dealer (Edinburgh Audi, thus far customer service from sales team is crap..) and they matched the deal = 13% off ROTR price.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Basically the Sport version doesn't have the body kit (i.e. skirts and rear diffuser) and has different interior options - strangely there's a wider variety of interior options than the higher spec'ed cars. It also has fewer options as standard, but these can all be added on (unlike the body kit, interior).

S-Line comes with extra badges, xenon lights DRLs, lowered suspension, 18" wheels.

Black Edition comes with 19" wheels, tinted rear windows, and exterior chrome blacked out.

That's it roughly. Lowered suspension is something to be avoided IMO.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> Lowered suspension is something to be avoided IMO.


Totally disagree.
-----------------------------

S-Line comes with..
Muti function steering wheel
Full body kit with Extra badges,
Xenon lights and DRLs, (£2,000 to retro fit)
Short shift gears, 
lowered sports suspension IMO the car sit's, looks and feels far better, I've had both.
Different interior with some nice touches.

BE comes with all of the above plus..
19" look better but do give a bit harder ride.
Tinted rear windows
Exterior chrome blacked out
Rear parking sensors
Upgraded Radio and BOSE.

All the extra you get with a S-Line is money well sent. If you like Blacked out windows,Rear parking sensors and Upgrades Radio and BOSE go for the BE.
The BE is the one to go for. I prefer the SE S-line but there out now.



adam1942 said:


> Does anyone else lease the TT TDI? If so where did you get it and what type of deals are out there? Sorry for all the questions!


Yes my friend has one though her work. Works out well tax wise for her and also cheap to run as she does 2 hours a day on the M1 so the TDI for her is perfect. All done thought Audi Nottingham.

Hope that helps Adam and welcome to the forums. The Ibis white TT you posted looks like a BE.


----------



## Blanchie (Jun 2, 2009)

don't forget Bluetooth on the s-line and BE  
and FWIW, parking sensors is only on the ragtop, the coupe gets the blacked out windows in lou of it :wink:


----------



## adam1942 (Aug 3, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses guys!

I found a great link on the Audi site which echo's what you guys say (http://www.audi.co.uk/new-cars/tt/tt-co ... tions.html select the three models across the top).

I got prices on carwow for the car and I have to say I'm surprised! One Audi company offered me over 15% discount! (see below).

NEW TT 2.0 TDI QUATTRO BLACK EDITION 2DR £30,460
SOLID - IBIS WHITE £0
Additional Options £2,320

Electric folding door mirrors - £190.0
Acoustic parking system - rear - £305.0 
Tyre pressure monitoring system - £75.0 
Isofix preparation on outer rear seats - £35.0 
19" 7 Twin-spoke titanium look design alloy wheels Comfort pack - TT - £510.0 
Audi magnetic ride with sports button - £1205.0

Total RRP£32,780

Your offer £27,759
Your savings £5,021 (15.31%)

Should be identical to the one in the picture below. I'm going to contact my local dealer when I'm next in work as they're about 10 minutes walk from my office!

Thanks for all the help folks I'm pleasantly surprised at how welcoming the forum seems!

P.s. The dog is a Bassethound so hes not massive


----------



## jjosh (Oct 13, 2013)

Blanchie said:


> don't forget Bluetooth on the s-line and BE
> and FWIW, parking sensors is only on the ragtop, the coupe gets the blacked out windows in lou of it :wink:


Good point, the comfort pack seems well worth the money - and that gives you the parking sensors so no need to spec the £305 option. Something I now probably rely on too much, but hey if it stops you reversing blindly into something then just once in 3/4 years it probably pays for itself! 

You may find due to the body style of the TT that the mirrors don't protrude far past the main body so not quite as swipe-able as other cars so could save a little by leaving out the auto folding mirrors.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

adam1942 said:


> Thanks for all the help folks I'm pleasantly surprised at how welcoming the forum seems!


Wait till Poverty sees that you want a TDi.

Nice looking car, if I did long motorway journeys I'd have one - you can't go far wrong


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

Nyxx said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > Lowered suspension is something to be avoided IMO.
> ...


Also avoid Bose - like the plague.

Mag-ride is a good option if you're using the car in the UK.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If your leasing the car for 2-3 years don't worry about the BOSE amp going wrong. 
Like everything else it will be all covered.
The BOSE amp can blow and go wrong, some don't like the sound. But over the basic unit it is much better and it also means you get a ungraded stereo unit as well. 
It's not like your going to throw in a after market hifi when your leasing it. So since it comes with the BE, nothing to lose. 

Comfort pack is great value for money. Mag ride is also very nice. Like someone said above, not sure you need the folding mirrors. The interior light pack is very nice and less than the mirrors.

Let us know what you get and hopefully post some photos up. GL to you Adam.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd have thought they'd be some really good deals out there at the moment with the Mk 3 being imminent.

I got about 14% off mine (or overallowance on my part ex) almost 2 years ago, that was one from stock.

Specs above are slightly out of date by the way, MFSW and bluetooth are now standard across the range I believe.

I can confirm coupe doesn't have parking sensors as standard, but they are an easy dealer fit option if you go for a stock one that doesn't have them.

The 19s and lower suspension are fine by the way, I had the same concerns.


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

think your right Phil, as the MkII comes to the end the spec's seem to change all the time. Seen some odd TT's on the road in the last few months.
63 plates with 2008-2010 rear valances and odd looking 17" wheels. But you can get a lot of spec and a good price also when a MK is coming to an end.


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

phil3012 said:


> The 19s and lower suspension are fine by the way, I had the same concerns.


That's a subjective matter and it also depends on the state of the roads that you drive on. I can assure you that, in the West Country, 19s and lowered suspension are very far from fine IMO. Also, if you read AutoExpress, you'll find that almost every Audi S-line they test gets marked down for having an unacceptable ride - and they're usually on 18" wheels.

I'd advise anyone buying this combination (as on BE) to test drive it first, because it's very difficult to do anything about it after you've bought the car. Specifying mag-ride is one way round the problem, of course.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> phil3012 said:
> 
> 
> > The 19s and lower suspension are fine by the way, I had the same concerns.
> ...


Agree on test driving one first, but make sure on the same type of roads as you'll normally use.

The only way to get away from the lower suspension though is to go for a sport model or as you say mag ride.


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

lol a dog in the back of a TT!


----------



## tonymar (Jun 1, 2013)

I drive black edition and can assure you on country lanes where i drive to work the ride is very firm but on motorways its ok , for that reason im thinking of changing cars the ride is far too stiff .


----------

